

Ask HN: What books will prepare you to "talk the talk" with VCs? - tempacct1234

Guys,<p>I'm an aspiring startup CEO. We have the (beta) product, we have a decent trickle of customers, and we have a few VCs swimming around us and showing some interest.<p>Problem is, I'm a techie, not a business guy. I have an MBA, but acquired it LOOOOONG ago (think 15 years) and really haven't used it since opting for a career in software development. Now, I'm expected to meet with VCs and be able to talk the talk, and I need help.<p>I'm looking for a book (or books) that will make me sound like a seasoned startup guy. I consider myself reasonably intelligent and pick up concepts quickly, and I'm sure at some point the MBA courses from the past will start to seep back into my aging brain.<p>Is there a reading list that will prepare me? Time is short (hopefully!).<p>Thanks!
======
gyardley
'Talk the talk'?

Read Brad Feld's term sheet series so you understand the terminology, read
Venture Hacks, read Marc Andreessen's old articles from pmarchive.com, and
then just go be you. I figure you're more likely to make a negative impression
from being perceived as faking it than you're going to make a positive
impression from a last-minute cram.

Seriously, lots of people here have raised money from VCs without sounding
anything like MBAs.

------
Scott_MacGregor
I doubt there is a book that you can read that will make you sound like a
seasoned startup guy. You are already in the industry, so know your own pitch
deck and know your own business inside and out.

Know about your competitors, and know and understand the key pressure points
in your own business model. I think if you can do that you will sound like a
startup guy--with a bit of seasoning in your own business.

Good Luck!

------
sajid
Read this:

<http://venturehacks.com/articles/elevator-pitch>

And then this:

<http://venturehacks.com/articles/deck>

